# CTG monitoring tomorrow



## GeorgeyGal

I'll be 12 days 'over' tomorrow and have declined induction for now and have insisted I go for monitoring tomorrow, has anyone else had this and what does it entale? 

I'm anxious what the midwife or consultant (I don't know who I'm seeing) will say, my OH was very supportive of the hypnobirthing and natural is best but now he's saying we should listen to the 'experts' this really got my back up as I know some midwifes are very biased in their personal opinion and I don't want any 'scare' tactics, I just want the facts, is baby and myself healthy, if so I wish to continue to be monitored for the time being, will I have a fight on my hands with this or will they agree with me do you think? I'm just so drained now, seriously.:wacko:


----------



## Bournefree

I haven't been in this postition Ggal, so I'm really sorry I can't be of help. In fact when I was over with DD I refused CGT, I was happier with a scan to check for placental functionality and knowing my baby was moving. My reasons were that with Gestational Diabetes, I was more concerned that one blip and I would be pressured into induction - which is what my consultant wanted, and certainly not me.

Kandy is the lady with the know-how on this. I would only say that monitoring isn't reflective of your normal behaviour.. you wouldn't lay for that amount of time normally on your back.. you should try doing it laying on your left side, if they insist you have to be still-ish, or in a lotus-type position, or on a ball.
XxX


----------



## lousielou

I had it done twice when I was pregnant with my first - the first time at 12 days over (when the midwife first thought he might be breech) and the second the next day in hospital prior to ECV. I had a strap put around my tummy, and had to lie down for a while. The machine beeped and blinked a bit, my son wriggled around a lot, and that was it really.... I've since read in my notes that I was having minor uterine surges at the time, but nothing particularly notable - I hadn't even noticed them myself. Same thing at the hospital the next day. My son's heart beat was fine through out too. 

My midwife at the time was very supportive, and I felt that rather than trying to 'find fault' and pressure me into an induction, she suggested monitoring to reassure (as it should be). I have no doubt that if I go past 41 weeks this pregnancy, it will be an entirely different situation though; as a VBAC, I've had nothing but negativity the whole way through, and think the added 'risk' of 'going over' will get everybody's knickers in a twist. *sigh*

You are of course perfectly within your rights to decline an induction. I read your thread about your LMP due date - perhaps you could try to utilise that when speaking to your MW? 

Hope it goes well xx


----------



## lousielou

Oh, and Bournefree is right. Lying flat on my back was something I hadn't done for MONTHS at that point. I wasn't particularly comfy or relaxed, and I'm not convinced it's an ideal 'real-life' way to check the baby's alright.


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Thanks, will they also do a scan to check baby, placenta and amnio functioning as it should, and when do you think they'll ask me back if alls well?


----------



## Celesse

I declined induction and the plan was to have a scan at 14 days over, see the consultant afterwards and plan from there. I was actually in labour when I had the scan so don't know what the "plan" would have been had I not been in labour. 

I already had a plan in my head if every thing was normal that I was going to insist on before going into the scan. From what I remember I was due on the Wed (42), refused to go in unless labour started after Fri close of business (42+2) and was willing to consider induction from the Mon (42+5). I think having a plan to put to them if everything was ok helped me feel in control, rather than going in and giving them the first say "blah blah 42weeks induction blah".


----------



## SmokyJoe78

I had this with DS - they'll probably want you to come back in two days or maybe even the next day? You don't have to of course!


----------



## lousielou

GeorgeyGal said:


> Thanks, will they also do a scan to check baby, placenta and amnio functioning as it should, and when do you think they'll ask me back if alls well?

I'm not sure... I had a scan the first afternoon but it wasn't planned - it was only because my MW suspected my son wasn't in fact cephalic after all. I don't think I would have been offered a scan otherwise. The plan - up until that point - had been to come back in 48 hours for more monitoring, but I've since read that some places like you to come back 24 hours later. 

I've quoted this from the bomebirth.org.uk website:



> If you choose not to be induced at this stage then from 42 weeks you should be offered:
> 
> * Twice weekly checks of your baby's heartbeat using a piece of equipment called an electronic fetal heart rate monitor.
> * A single ultrasound test to check the depth of amniotic fluid (or "waters") surrounding your baby.


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck today!

I've not been in this position but the mw did mention that here a scan is offered at +12. She didn't mention other monitoring.


----------



## GeorgeyGal

I had a great experience today, midwife was fabulous and said dont let anyone force you into induction, I expected a lecture so went there on the defensive but was so positive. Was monitored for half and hour, bubs heart rate was fine, so Im back tomorrow for a wellbeing scan to check out the placenta and amnios which Im sure will be fine as well. What a relief, I feel so less anxious and relaxed now! :thumbup:


----------



## lousielou

Great news - put your feet up! :D


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good and most refreshing!


----------



## SmokyJoe78

oh that's great Georgey :thumbup:


----------



## indigo_fairy

That's really great, I always go in with my defences up through the struggles I'm having and it's such a bloomin relief to find a bit of positivity when you do! Good luck with going into labour naturally very soon :)


----------



## kirsty3

This thread is so helpful to read as it's almost the situation I'm in. I'm 41+5 today and have also declined induction - trying to hold out for homebirth too. I've been finding dealing with midwives so stressful as they keep mentioning induction and my blood pressure is going up when I see them as I'm panicky (it's fine the rest of the time though, we're monitoring at home and they seem okay with that).
I'm supposed to call up today and arrange to go in for a CTG but am not sure about this - hospitals are not relaxing places in my opinion, also I hope things are close now and don't want to be in the hospital should twinges etc get stronger, it'd be hard to drive back home/wait for hubby to collect me. Think I'll suggest CTG after 42 weeks (ie Friday) which might give me time to relax and focus more on hypnobirthing and less on midwives, then hopefully things will have happened by Friday...


----------



## lousielou

Sounds like a plan to me Kirsty - all the best :)


----------



## kirsty3

Thanks lousielou, I've managed to organise to go to hospital for assessment on saturday and see the community midwife tomorrow for basic checks. That said, it's stressy dealing with them - the midwife teamleader kept saying that I was taking a very big risk delaying further monitoring from thursday (my 42 week mark) til saturday and they really do want to see a baby born live and healthy (so do we strangely enough! and I'm low risk, everything straight forward!) and she also asked if we're still hoping for a homebirth, and warned me that due to being so far along there is a chance there could be meconium in the water and in that case they would have to strongly insist I was transferred to hospital (I just said obviously if there were any complications we'd consider hospital transfer, didn't want to get into that one with her). They make it so difficult, argh!


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Well I had my wellbeing scan today at 40+13 and unsurprisngly everything is fine, a totally different experience to yesterday, the consultant I saw tried to scare us into accepting induction, talking about its not safe to go past 42 weeks and that just because monitoring was fine today doesnt mean it will be in the next 24 hours and explaining why the hospital's policy is to induce at +12 usually....no stats or anything based on my individual circumstance which pissed me off. 

Before I saw her I was given a leaflet which was unbiased and very informative, so much so OH and I talked and decided to move along to induction by next Monday if nothing had happened but after this consultant had finished OH was very shook up and we had a huge row about it when we got home as he wants to listen to the 'professionals' and not take any risks.

I have explained there a very slight risk in going over but higher risks associated with induction, but then my head spins when I think at least with induction you're in hospital and there may be complications but at least you end up with a living baby in the end as your monitored so closely. I never thought Id go over 42 weeks so obviously Im getting more and more concerned and just want my baby here safe and healthy now, no matter what.

Im so exhaused I just want to cry now as well, tomorrow will be the 3rd day of traipsing down to the hospital to be monitored, I just want to relax at home. I did succumb to a sweep however today as felt desperate, she could get a fingertip in my cervix and said it was soft and open. Im just praying something will happen tonight or tomorrow, I dont know how much more mentally I can take, I need to weigh up how this is effecting me stress wise as well as I feel terrible about stressing bubs out.:cry:


----------



## Celesse

You sound very stressed by the whole thing. The stress of declining induction is probably contributing to labour not starting! I know its a total cliche but once I stopped worrying about going into labour thats when labour started.


----------



## indigo_fairy

You're doing so well GeorgeyGal, sorry you had a negative appointment today. You are bound to feel really emotional and especially vulnerable right now too, it's hard to know what the best thing to do is especially when feeling like that and mentally drained. I know it's hard but trying to relax as much as you can will help to tell your body you're really ready for it to start doing its thing! I agree the stress of this will not be helping much :hugs:

Sending lots of labour and good luck vibes your way and Kirstys way too :hugs:


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Thanks guys, I think I've put alot of pressure on myself to go natural, due to the hypnobirthing, deciding on a home waterbirth and preparing mentally for that for many months and now I may have to rethink everything, I think at this stage I need to listen to my instincts, I'll try and relax tonight and see what happens tomorrow, I can't be going in for monitoring everyday, I'm exhausted!


----------



## indigo_fairy

You've done the best you can, and I'm the same, I'm building quite high expectations of my natural birth to come, and will dread being in your position (I went over with my first 41+4/5). But at the end of the day, you've got to listen to your instincts, and if the birth turns out a bit different, at least you know you did everything you possibly could and it was just the way it was meant to be :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

You know if I go over 40 weeks I think I am going to start every appointment by saying I do not want any discussion about induction, post-dates risk, etc and that I am aware of all the facts and will make my own decisions and inform them, adding that should the particular medic I'm with for the appointment make any attempt to sway or scare me I shall walk immediately from the appointment to make a formal complaint against them. I am thinking that will be the only way to have an appointment without the pressure. :growlmad:

I know where you are coming from, I don't think anyone can have note pressure on themselves about a homebirth than me! :dohh: But when it comes down to it the only thing that matters is that you are in control of your decisions. Remember the data about going post-dates pre-dates modern monitoring techniques. But also remember that you are further on now and every day is likely to make labour more favourable so should you opt for induction in the end the chances might just be that it will be an easier experience than having an earlier induction. You could also make stipulations about using the hospital pool if labour can be started without the drip.

Keep control and be sure you're ok with all decisions you make and however things go you should feel ok about it.


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Oh Georgey - this is exactly what happened to me :hugs: :hugs:

I know exactly how you feel and really you just have to make the best decision you can at the time and try to feel positive about that and go with it.
Even if you do go for induction then you can still have a positive experience - have you read Gertrude's birth story in the Home Birth Hopeful's thread (or whatever it's called - it's the one in stickies)?

I know it's really hard to de-stress (I was hysterical after seeing the Registrar at one point :dohh: ) - one thing I did which helped was have a massage - lovely! Or have you tried taking any homeopathic remedies - Rescue Remedy was good for me.


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Well, progress at last! I had a hugeeee bloody show this morning and lots of strong BH all last night, my pelvis is incredibly achey and was having regular surges I guess since show (not sure if they are or just strong BH) but I havent had any for the past hour. I cancelled the monitoring today as Im dead on 42 weeks today so Im not officially over even though my hospital like to induce at +12 days. I was told to come in for monitoring if nothing progresses by 5pm urgh, I can feel bubs wriggling away quite happily, still feels like Im working towards their timescale. Im hoping this is the start of things, so just relaxing now, surely it cant be long now? lots of positive signs.

I did have a plan however I was going to go today and say I wont be induced before Sunday. Im more determined not to be induced now! I can still have a homebirth after 42 weeks right? :thumbup:

Ironically if I had let my midwife book me in for induction at 41 weeks it would have been for today at 8am!


----------



## SmokyJoe78

That's good news Georgey :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Great news! Hope it all kicks off for you now.


----------

